# Vinnner's Frog Wall



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

So decided to finally start a thread dedicated to my frogs and tanks and show them off a little. Will be taking pictures and getting them up today. But as a small teaser, my first Yellow Belly oow.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice looking froglet!


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Caucheros - 1.2 , 20H Vert

Probably the most shy pums I have. Really only see them when its feeding time. One of my females poking out to see whats up


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Cristos - 1.2.1, 20H Vert

One female is a nice yellow, and the male is really high speckaling. Was able to get a shot of tad with some new "wheels", and then a mom and her froglet.


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Almirante - 1.1, 20H Vert

With my point and shoot it really doesnt do these frogs justice. They are super red, and the gray on the legs has like a blue hue to it. Somewhat shy, but they have not been in the tank to long so still somewhat jumpy.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great looking frogs! You got a full "wall" shot?


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

FWS

still work in progress


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! You have tons of space!


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

2011 Popas - 1.1.3 20H Vert


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

06' "Yellow Belly" - 1.1.1 20H Vert


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

2011 El Dorado - 1.1 20H Vert

Love these guys. Not only are they huge, but they have awesome "speckaling"!


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice tanks!
I searched your old post and realized the drastic change of the yellow broms in one tank. Any suggestion/idea on how to avoid this "green-out" except the expensive LED? Sorry for my transgression. I have spent big bucks on some colorful broms, and I noticed some are more demanding on light than the others. I hope to find a way to preempt this disappointing change. ..


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

I def not a light expert but I only run a single t8 6500k light above my tanks. I realize my broms will eventually "green out". i do have one shelf where im running duals, and some fireballs seem to be holding their color. 

Im sure others will help but all I can offer is get a good quality light setup. If you spent money on nice broms you def want to have them colored up so t8 shop lights form lowes may not be the best choice.

Although homedepot has a real nice 6 bulb shop light with a super bright reflector and that may actually work well. 

Industrial 6-Light High Bay Hanging Fixture-IB 632 MVH at The Home Depot 

Vinny


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice wall dude! I'm so jelly..

How are your popa froglets doing? I've just pulled the first four.. three are very similair goldish/green like the parents, and one has a gorgeous copper color. Very happy with this pair.. they already have new tads in the water to.


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks man, appreciate it!

Mine have three in the tank with them right around 2.5 to 3 months oow. Mine seem to all have a nice copper on the back. Find this odd because the parents are like a light bronze with blueish/greenish sides. Been trying to get some pics but they still stay hidden in the leaf litter a lot. come out when they see flies though!

And my girl was carrying two about two weeks ago and the male has been calling" less, so i should be seeing even more soon. 

Vinny


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Next series are two custom tanks, the first is for a second 1.1 2011 Popas, and the other is home to my lonely 0.1 Escudo (She is currently seeking a partner!)

Picture three and four are of a 20H vert, which has been heavily seeded for almost three weeks, and planted for about a week, broms added two days ago. No one knows what is in it, could be a mystery morph, hybrid , who knows, haha! (JK for all you people who may have had a heart attack, although a basti mixed with a blue jean?!?!)


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Last is my 37 gallon blue jean viv and a Full Wall Shot, now just gotta decide which way to expand!


----------



## Affordable Exotics (Mar 1, 2012)

that looks nice.....


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin good... Are your BJs breeding for you?


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

My BJ's WERE breeding. I recently moved them from their 40 vert to the 37 gallon so I may have disturbed them a little. When I did the move I made sure to check all broms and cans and didnt see any tads. They do have an almost 6 mnth oow froglet in tank with them ( I had one froglet pass at 1 mnth oow and another at 3 mnths oow). When they were in the 40 though their was always calling and always saw eggs. Hopefully they will settle in and start again for me. 

Vinny


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah, cool. I'm sure they'll be back at it in no time


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

is it on my end ir are the pics not dl?


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Just a quick update, my alimirante were transporting again, going to make it harder to fix their cage once again! Also got 4 beautiful chiriqui from strictly yesterday, awesome little frogs nice and healthy looking, going though qt rite now. My new salt creeks have been in their cage for a little more than a week now and have been spending alot of time in canisters so hopefully see some eggs shortly.

Question, as my collection is growing I need to consider a more effecient way to cage my pum's. I have 18 x 48 racks, but have been thinking about switching to the 24 x 60 to fit a cage more. Anyone got suggestions and/or links to threads. I have seen sports docs, and contacted protean a while ago but proble need to get back to him. Any help is appreciated!

And a pic!

Vinny


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Quick Update:

Four of Eight new tanks for breeding. They are 10 gallon footprints and 20" High. All re-siliconed and false bottoms in. And a piece of nice driftwood pick up from Bullis Bromeliads today along with some killers broms as well!

Look for pics of new Rack setup soon!


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Halfway setup with the new eight. Idea is to keep the tanks "Simple Stupid" and maximize all useable floor space for foraging and froglets! Another eight in the works!

- Cork and black foam background (background gets covered quick with ficus and brom roots so Im not looking for that display look)
- 1/2" pvc dividers for false bottom
- Homemade ABG mix (peat, sphagnum, charcoal, tree fern fiber/chunks, calcium powder, and crushed live oak leaves)
- 2" of small and large leaf litter mixed for top layer


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

My oh my...


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Truly inspirational! I've had two empty zoomeds for a few months now, I'm going to get them done by this weekend.. I just dread having to make all that damn clay substrate :s


Hey, you got any pictures of the bronze popa's? Mine has lightened up quite a bit, almost more of a gold now.


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

I will snap some pics this weekend of the froglets. They are for the most part mainly copper but I got a newer one that has like a blueish hue to em. 

Where in Florida are you again? Interested in trading some?! Let me know

Vinny


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Definitely interested! I'm hoping to set up another pair soon. I'm in Brandon.. it's about 5 min from Tampa.


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

1 of 2 my Salt Creek froglets! Foraging for isos and springs like a champ!


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Been a little while. Busy with work and what not but thought Id throw out an update. Got four new SC froglets and three lomas that are about ready to leave the brom. Below are the SC siblings!

Vinny


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

intense red on those salt creeks


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Great looking set ups you have Vinny, a real nice collection. I think I recognize some of those glass tanks you picked up.. If not the same ones they sure are similar as I have never seen others like them before. I am up in Ft. Myers so not too far from you and I am in the Miami area from time to time.


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

Very nice setup! I'm jealous but it's very inspiring to keep working on mine lol


----------

